# Driving Age for Shetland Ponies?



## Jacki Loomis (Oct 25, 2010)

Am I correct that according to ASPC rules a pony can begin showing in ASPC Driving Classes at age 2 or is it 3 like AMHR?

Thanks.

Jacki Loomis

[email protected]


----------



## TomEHawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, ASPC Shetlands are able to show in driving classes as 2 year olds.


----------



## Jacki Loomis (Oct 25, 2010)

exspony said:


> Yes, ASPC Shetlands are able to show in driving classes as 2 year olds.



Thanks for the answer Jason!

Jacki Loomis

[email protected]


----------

